
Want to Protect Your Wall Street Job from Robots? Learn How to Code - panarky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-19/coders-who-trade-wall-street-designs-its-staff-for-the-future
======
panarky
_" The kind of skills that we’ll need have to be taught beginning at a much
earlier age. Whether you can train the same worker at the same time you’re
changing their job remains to be seen."_

